
Show HN: Web tool to find trading strategies for free - visox
http://trading-level.com/
======
visox
This is a free tool i created on my own in the evenings.

It basically tries couple strategies to determine best price levels (prices
for limit orders etc). The strategies include a basic distance from the last
close price (like: enter the market if the price is prev_close_price + 1%) but
also bit more complex strategies (distances from high/low, highest high and
lowest low )

To start you just need a csv file from MT4 (so the data of some market)

If you dont have such a file by hand, try mine:
[https://filebin.net/90fyxmmrtr6iqa6a](https://filebin.net/90fyxmmrtr6iqa6a)

Once you see something you like you do need still write the code or "trade" it
manually

GL HF

